# Question For Tube Users



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Ive noticed that shooting a wire slingshot seems more accurate consistently than the chinese attachment method does to me at least and Im using correct form for the most part. Ive heard many others say the same and ive seen mj's awesome vids too. Im wondering how the ball in tube attachment method works. Has anyone used all three? Does it shoot like the fixed wire or better? This will help me buy my next slingshot. Thanks


----------



## jburdine1956 (Dec 26, 2011)

I've used the ball in tube attachment, understand that it traps air in the tube that compresses slightly with the tube being pulled. Also, there is a hollow bead or tube that you can insert instead that overcomes some of that. I always was worried about the tube slipping off of the ball(though it never did). I had more problem with friction of the tubing on the wooden fork that it passed through on mine.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the traditional tubes (Trumark, Daisy and Marksman style) at all. They're heavy to draw and slow.
I've used Chinese tubes in pretty much every configuration. The ball-in-tube attachment works fine. Hawk2009 uses this method for his Trophy slingshot.
You know already how I feel about looped tubes


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try leather tabs in front of fork then attach tubes through hole for ott style


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I have a plywood sling I made using Theraband yellow tubes and am using the ball in tube method. My beer can target appears to have a forcefield around it when I use that one. Can hit a pie plate, but can is safe. Other methods using that same frame are more accurate for me. But it was an easy, quick setup.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

LVO said:


> I have a plywood sling I made using Theraband yellow tubes and am using the ball in tube method. My beer can target appears to have a forcefield around it when I use that one. Can hit a pie plate, but can is safe. Other methods using that same frame are more accurate for me. But it was an easy, quick setup.


I thought I was the only one who believed in can frocefields!


----------

